# Fishing with a 4 year old



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Its been since fathers day that the boat ran and my boy wanted to go to "our" river...I didnt know we had one. Made it to Quintette and almost immediately he trips over his feet and skins a knee pretty good, you woulda thought his leg fell off, that took a few minutes to recover from. Not a soul on the river, thank goodness, since he doesnt have volume control and seems to like how he can hear his stomps and everything he drops echoing through the boat and water. He likes to fish with the bow line...so every 30 seconds or so the whole wet wad of rope goes splashing into the water and up comes a "big catfish!". I tired making him a pole with a good stick and line and a trickworm, that kept him occupied for a little while. Eventually he had 4 flavors of trickworm in a wad on the hook slinging it all over. 45 minutes into the trip he said hes ready to go...aye aye little captain! I did manage one nice bream on a mini crankbait! River looked amazing and sure seemed like a great catfish trip night.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Felt like I was there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That's funny. I think slim makes a good Dad.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

My 4yr old asked me to go fishing before the sun was up back in may, I’ve taken him almost every weekend this summer on early morning - 9 or 10am outings. It was a little tricky for me to realize it’s about a lot more than a fishing trip. I’d hook a couple fish and let him reel them in, let him play on the live well, and let him have all the juice boxes and snacks he wanted. He is 100% hooked now. Sounds like y’all had a great trip! And those bow lines that get thrown in... even when running, seem to catch the best fish when the kids are holding them. Haha great story. These kids are teaching and making me smile me way more than an all day adventure.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report man ! It took me several trips when my son was about that age before I figured out it wasn't my fishing trip. Once I caught on and called it quits when he was ready we both started enjoying it lol I just kept my spots close to the mouth of blackwater so it wasn't a long run to a cool sandbar.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome times brother... believe me before you know it, he'll be into girls and times like this will be scarce!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Enjoy it because soon he will be more interested in electronics than fishing. I have to pry my 8 yo away from his iPad to do something outdoors. I think I failed with this electronics generation


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

chaps said:


> Enjoy it because soon he will be more interested in electronics than fishing. I have to pry my 8 yo away from his iPad to do something outdoors. I think I failed with this electronics generation


Eight years old, it's not to late......


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Take two... Webb landing. He had his first real fishing pole, which may not have been worth the $9 I gave walmart for it. I spent more time with that thing apart fixing it than he did fishing, but he thought it was cool. Fished about 20 minutes, caught one bream again, then got dumped on. Pulled up under a willow tree and waited...and waited. I convinced him to huddle under the console while he was small enough to do so, and I just sat in the rain with nothing but a sad, soaked straw hat to hide under. Once we were well soaked and shivering, rain stopped and he was ready to catch more fish. We didn't, but the trip ended with him still liking fishing, even though I've driven home wet and cussing after solo trips like that! Donated the bream to some catfishermen at the ramp









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Time to build a bigger console so you can get under it to

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Time to build a bigger console so you can get under it to
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



They don't make em with that much head room fer him!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

He will never forget that


----------

